
Salesforce acquires Rebel, maker of interactive email services - devinus
https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/05/salesforce-acquires-rebel-maker-of-interactive-email-services-to-expand-its-marketing-cloud/
======
ryanworl
I saw an early demo of this product and it was compelling. I'd never seen an
email like that before. Hopefully it was a good outcome for them!

From what I recall, I could choose the size and color on a shirt directly from
the email using some kind of drop-down, and when I clicked on the button to
purchase, it would have the size and color pre-selected on the order form.

